# Emergency Hand Crank Generators !



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Check this out. A new emergency gennie . Don't have a clue how much they cost, but for you people wanting fast emergency power, this may do the job.

Hurricane Wind Power Wind Turbine Technologies LLC | Facebook


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Nadja said:


> Check this out. A new emergency gennie . Don't have a clue how much they cost, but for you people wanting fast emergency power, this may do the job.
> 
> Hurricane Wind Power Wind Turbine Technologies LLC | Facebook


Here's their actual website: The Wind Generator Authority | HurricaneWindPower.com


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

I just saw the vidio last night and thought it may work really well. Especially good for keeping your kids busy when camping, power outage ? I know, I'm mean LOL

But think how it might work if you changed the gears etc to pullies and mounted them to a stationar 10-speed bike ? Couple of hundred watts maybe ?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Nadja said:


> I just saw the vidio last night and thought it may work really well. Especially good for keeping your kids busy when camping, power outage ? I know, I'm mean LOL
> 
> But think how it might work if you changed the gears etc to pullies and mounted them to a stationar 10-speed bike ? Couple of hundred watts maybe ?


300 watts? :dunno:

Free Plans To Build your own Bicycle Generator Pedal Power Station


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

I am not suggesting that it would power your house, but for a small bob or camping, it might be fantastic.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Been done...*



Nadja said:


> I just saw the vidio last night and thought it may work really well. Especially good for keeping your kids busy when camping, power outage ? I know, I'm mean LOL
> 
> But think how it might work if you changed the gears etc to pullies and mounted them to a stationar 10-speed bike ? Couple of hundred watts maybe ?


Remember reading about a guy who was concerned that his kids were not getting enough exercise just hanging around the house watching TV.  He rigged up a 12 volt car generator to a stationary bike and told the kids that if they wanted to watch TV they would have to pedal to provide the power for the TV!  :2thumb:


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

efbjr, works for me ! Then you wouldn't worry that your kids are too fat and the gobt' would take them away from you


----------

